# Salomon triumph & dialogue boots?? How are they?



## danny662boy (Feb 1, 2013)

I've read that Salomon boots are super comfy but have a big footprint. I wear a size 12 in some K2 haymaker and they are right at the tip of the insole and the boots are quite uncomfortable regardless of the green insole I bought. So does anyone use the dialogue? Or triumph boot by salomon??? The triumph seems stylish and is at about a 7 firmness while the dialogue is at a 6. My current haymakers are I believe a 4 which is way to soft and hurts my calf/shin while either on toe or heel side edge. 

Thoughts? 

Thanks!


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

yes, I have a somewhat big foot with a wide toe area and salomons (non-wides) are the only boots I've tried that don't pinch me. I tried a pair of K2 T1 and it felt like my toes were going to die by the end of the first day on them. I changed insoles and gave them another shot but it didn't help.

I was a big fan of dialogues a few years back...those were my favorite boots I've ever had. However, the last pair I got, 2 years ago, were not good at all. They were constructed cheaply and were a lot heavier than before...they were too soft, fit sloppy and felt like frankenstien boots. Fortunately, dialogues look like they've changed back for the better this year.

Thing is I've tried the same size in a couple of different salomon models and they all fit me significantly different. You really need to try on both triumphs and dialogues to see which fit you best.


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

Dialogues from a few years back were the bomb. They were my first boot and never gave me any issues. Only downside is they had a gigantic footprint. 

This year's Dialogues fit really different. Definitely recommend trying them on.


----------



## danny662boy (Feb 1, 2013)

Ok great! I appreciate the
Responses


----------

